# How Do You Budget/Prioritize For Tooling Expense?



## Janderso (Apr 6, 2018)

I am vigorously putting my shop together and found my initial budget of $15,000 may not go as far as I had hoped. I am about half way into my budget and have done well but there are so many more items to consider.
My wife keeps asking me, "what are you going to make?".
I would assume that would be the first consideration, only prioritize tooling, clamps, angle plates, cutting, milling cutting bits, drill bits, rotary table? Drill press, band saw, lathe, milling machine, bench grinders, welding machine, lighting, bench, tap and dies (Imperial or Metric, Both?) tooling and accessories for the tools mentioned.
I have most of the equipment I have mentioned and I prefer old iron vs. new machines.
In fact, I enjoy refurbishing the older equipment, making parts etc.
I am also struggling with time management. I get home from work and kiss my wife on the cheek, change clothes and head out to the shop.
She asked me when she was going to see me again?
We have been married for 35 years, how much time could she need with me?


----------



## chips&more (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi neighbor. Soooo, what are you going to make?...Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 6, 2018)

I have been married for 48 years and am smart enough to know that there is no time limit on how much time my wife needs with me. Family problems are always getting in the way.

Think of what you wish to do with the shop, then you will know what you need and when you will need it. IMHO you are moving too fast in getting your shop together. I have had my shop for many years and it took all of those to get my machines.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Janderso (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Billy G, you have sound advise sir. 
I do feel I am moving too fast. Sometimes I approach things with too much haste. I have gone way too long without a well equipped shop. 
The old saw is one of my projects, gives me an opportunity to use the mill and lathe to make needed parts. The question is, when I get the saw fixed up the way I want do I sell it or keep it? I am leaning toward a new vertical band saw vs. a horizontal. More versatile IMHO, for my anticipated "projects?"


----------



## dtsh (Apr 6, 2018)

I tend to buy my tooling as I need it. I'm nowhere near a proper machinist, but I am very frugal, so I tend to kick tooling needs down the road in hopes I'll learn a way to do whatever operations with the equipment I have. A portion of my incentive in this regard is space related as well, as I don't have much space in my shop.

With planning, it's sometimes amazing what all can be done when only a little time is allocated to it, consistently. I disassembled, moved, repaired, and reassembled three 16' dia steel quonsets two years ago all by myself, with no equipment aside from hand tools, a block and tackle, and a shear-leg derrick I assembled from 2x4's. An hour or two a day adds up and eventually the project gets finished. Tying in to machine needs, we moved 45 tons of gravel as part of the same project; 30 ton of it by hand until I found an old skidsteer at a price I was willing to pay. I moved the last 15 ton in far less time than the previous 30, but it came at a cost. Keep plugging away and you can accomplish almost anything!

As for the time management, I tend to allocate about an hour or so each day to projects as other deamands tend to not allow for much more. I find I don't tend to crank out finished jobs very fast, but it also greatly reduces wasted materials as the limited time leaves me with more time to think about the project than to machine on it. Be happy she wants to spend time with you, make sure you're managing time for your relationships too!


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 6, 2018)

chips&more said:


> Hi neighbor. Soooo, what are you going to make?...Dave


I hate that question!

I’ve taken to answer “lots of chips and big metal pieces into smaller metal pieces”


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 6, 2018)

Janderso said:


> I am vigorously putting my shop together and found my initial budget of $15,000 may not go as far as I had hoped. I am about half way into my budget and have done well but there are so many more items to consider.
> My wife keeps asking me, "what are you going to make?".
> I would assume that would be the first consideration, only prioritize tooling, clamps, angle plates, cutting, milling cutting bits, drill bits, rotary table? Drill press, band saw, lathe, milling machine, bench grinders, welding machine, lighting, bench, tap and dies (Imperial or Metric, Both?) tooling and accessories for the tools mentioned.
> I have most of the equipment I have mentioned and I prefer old iron vs. new machines.
> ...


Well it looks like you already made a speed handle for your Kurt!

I like your bandsaw—looks very sweet!


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 6, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Mr. Billy G, you have sound advise sir.
> I do feel I am moving too fast. Sometimes I approach things with too much haste. I have gone way too long without a well equipped shop.
> The old saw is one of my projects, gives me an opportunity to use the mill and lathe to make needed parts. The question is, when I get the saw fixed up the way I want do I sell it or keep it? I am leaning toward a new vertical band saw vs. a horizontal. More versatile IMHO, for my anticipated "projects?"


You should definitely sell it


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm is a similar situation in that I am just now, after a long time, putting my shop together. While shop tooling is a bottomless pit, in a home shop there are certain things that are basic and other things you may never need. I was fortunate to be given my mill, lathe and a fair amount of tooling with each. I've been concentrating on the basics:

QCTP, chucks and collets for lathe and mill, basic cutters (end mills, fly-cutter, brazed carbides, boring bars, simple inserted tooling that use common inserts). Mill vise and parallels. Quality HSS 3-in-1 drill set. Cheap HSS S&D drill set.  HSS taps & dies from #6 to 1/2 in coarse and fine. Metric can come if/when you need it. (I just bought a cheap carbon steel metric tap & die set for $15 off CL. It will repair threads, maybe tap a hole or two. I'll replace with HSS as needed.)  Tailstock die holder (make your own), live center. Don't shy away from Aliexpress or Banggood, it's a home shop, not aerospace production. 4x6 bandsaw (it will do horizontal and vertical). Bench grinder.
No doubt I've forgotten stuff.

Things that can wait: DRO's, 5c collet blocks, drill press, rotary table, collet indexer, inserted threader, welder, vertical bandsaw

What am I going to make? Mostly tooling until a need arises.

My wife is just happy I'm out in the garage. She knows where I am, what I'm doing (vaguely), and I'm not under foot. Spend some time with her, become a nuisance.....


----------



## agfrvf (Apr 6, 2018)

I assume my time is worth 25/h. If an oportunity is worth more I'll take it. If time and materials for a tool add up to more than OTS I take the shelf.

Note: I have been accused of being a robot.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 6, 2018)

Isn't it amazing how many projects can come up just making/repairing for your own equipment?
Example, carriage stop for the lathe, collett and drill chuck holder, you get the idea.
An hour a day would drive me crazy. I would be sitting on the couch or walking the dog or... thinking about how I should be in the shop .


----------



## DHarris (Apr 6, 2018)

Budget????    Don't ask this group - We'll help you destroy any Budget!

More seriously though, tooling has been acquired "as needed" for projects as they come up.  But I'm just a rank beginner - -

edit: spelling correction


----------



## cg285 (Apr 6, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Sometimes I approach things with too much haste.



that's how things get done in my world


----------



## mikey (Apr 6, 2018)

I have some suggestions:

Be really clear on the difference between NEED and want.
Spend money on the items that make a difference in accuracy. Typically, this will be a really good milling vise, collet chuck for the mill, boring head, etc. Hobby guys often say they aren't making parts for NASA but accuracy is accuracy and even hobby guys need that.
Before you buy accessories for your machines be sure you know what you need it for. There are thousands of super spacers, tilting angle tables and rotary tables sitting on shelves right now that might see use once a year or less. Collet blocks, angle blocks are used more often and are cheap. Buying something that you "might need someday" or that would be "nice to have on hand" is the fastest way to blow any budget.
Be very clear that most machines you buy will cost you as much or more to tool it up. Want a surface grinder? Sure, but hub adapters/wheels/coolant system, etc will add up. How often will you use it? Can you actually machine something accurately enough to get to the point where the grinder is needed? Be really clear on everything before you jump on the super deal from CL.
Don't try to keep up with other people. We will tempt you with our new ER collet chuck for our lathes but a basic 4 jaw chuck will be more accurate, albeit slower. When you do buy something, know everything about it so you buy the right thing for the right reasons.
Patience saves you money. It pays to buy the best tool available in some cases, like your measuring instruments. I suggest you find out which ones are the best available, then wait until you can find it for a price you can handle on ebay. Want the best? Learn patience.
The more you know, the smarter you get. Conversely, the less you know the more likely you are to make mistakes. Newer machinists are wise to ask the forum for opinions, then they research those opinions for themselves before making a buying decision. Do your homework because we will try our best to spend your money!


----------



## cg285 (Apr 6, 2018)

the more patience you have the older you will be before you get anything done. 

i usually research what i think i need/want. confirm if i really need, or want, it. then i figure out how to make it happen. i have limited patience.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 6, 2018)

Buy stuff as skills needs which will dictate what you buy. If you just go and start buying all types of stuff. You will most likely waste money. On stuff that you probably don’t need or on dollar amount. Which might get cheap when trying to stock a shop in one leap. I’m almost 40 and have used loved hoarded almost six figures worth of tools/tooling. Since a teenager I’ve always bought and received gifts as tools needed for my hobbies. My problems is my three car needs ah addition. 
 The wife she new what she was getting into but as long as the wife is happy the house is happy so prioritize. 
 My second problem is the five yr old boy. Just like dad which is great till he’s taking every single thing he likes at the moment then I’m either looking for it or the little bugger leaves everything like a tornado came through. Good luck!


----------



## cg285 (Apr 6, 2018)

Cadillac said:


> Just like dad which is great till he’s taking every single thing he likes at the moment then I’m either looking for it or the little bugger leaves everything like a tornado came through. Good luck!



good practice for when you have employees


----------



## ch2co (Apr 6, 2018)

My old rule of thumb, (and rule of cash disbursment) is if I find that I need it then buy it, otherwise I end up with stuff I never really use and still need to buy stuff as I need it. But then I have a 60+Year collection of stuff and there’s a lot of it that has never been used.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 6, 2018)

How do I budget? Hmm...I balance the checkbook in search of extra funds. If that fails, I sell something. If that fails I work more overtime. If that fails, I search for plans that might be available on the internet for free, in order to make it myself. 

I’d guess my budget is 100 dollars per month. If I can buy something I want, for a 100 dollars or less, then I buy it. Mostly, I can’t do that, so I don’t buy it. My time budget is 1 hour per day, if I don’t have overtime. And no shop time at all while pulling OT. I work very hard to enforce “My one hour”. So much so that if I haven’t headed to the shop by 6pm, my daughter will ask, “no 1 hour tonight?” Lol


----------



## Janderso (Apr 6, 2018)

Great advice guys. It appears my dilemma is not unique. Mr. ch2co has a very interesting approach.


----------



## cg285 (Apr 6, 2018)

ch2co said:


> But then I have a 60+Year collection of stuff .



i could have had one of those but my ex ran off with everything.

but i recovered.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Apr 6, 2018)

I have a white board in my office with 3 columns.  
Column one is equipment, tools, and supplies I would like to have.  
Column two is supplies I use all the time, and stuff I need.  
Column three is paid jobs.  (If its not paid it doesn't go on the board.)

When I have money left after paying bills I look at the board and makes sure I have everything in column two for the jobs in column three.  Then if there is any money left over I look at column one.


----------



## jmosley (Apr 7, 2018)

Bob La Londe said:


> I have a white board in my office with 3 columns.
> Column one is equipment, tools, and supplies I would like to have.
> .....Then if there is any money left over I look at column one.



Exactly! At the end of the day - what we really care about is column one. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ch2co (Apr 7, 2018)

“Exactly! At the end of the day - what we really care about is column one. “

and a cold beer!


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Apr 7, 2018)

ch2co said:


> “Exactly! At the end of the day - what we really care about is column one. “
> 
> and a cold beer!



Cold beer *IS* in column one.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Apr 7, 2018)

I eat once a day and all the rest of my money buys tools or metal.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 7, 2018)

more basics: tie-down clamps, boring head

Budgeting is for sissies.
My wife and I have (and always have had) separate incomes, bills and checking accounts. We both contribute to the common expenses. She spends, I save. No guilt, arguing or gnashing of teeth. I always have money for a car (used of course), refrigerator, washer & dryer and TOOLING. Currently working on justifying a new TIG. I have the funds, just haven't quite justified (to myself) the outlay.
I DO NOT RECOMMEND trying to change your current arrangement. I do recommend this for those entering into a new relationship.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Apr 7, 2018)

A new AC/DC pulse TIG is definitely in column one for me.  I'd like to move it to column two, but I just don't do fabrication work for others.  I only do machining.  

My wife makes more money than me, and I like it that way.  She has rarely ever asked me to hand over the contents of my wallet.  LOL.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 8, 2018)

Budget? Isn't that a small green Australian bird?


----------



## magicniner (Apr 8, 2018)

Starting out I bought only what I needed to complete the jobs in hand. 
After 25 years of doing it that way I rarely find myself short of the right tool for any job that presents itself.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 8, 2018)

Budgets are made to be BUSTED ! ( just ask the gobernment ! ) LOL . Simple answer here is buy what ya need now and the wanted pieces come later on down the road .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 8, 2018)

Hawkeye said:


> Budget? Isn't that a small green Australian bird?


I thought it was a large brass hammer.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Apr 8, 2018)

I had most of the measuring tools and such from my work toolbox so I prioritized by buying cutting tools, and workholding type stuff.  As jobs and projects came up I bought tools needed to do them. If your careful in what you plan you can justify darn near anything you might want to buy.  Don't forget to watch sales, auctions and Craigslist/EBay for opportunistic tool acquisitions as well.  Most of all enjoy your tools and one last thing, If you have not figured it out yet for many things a "cheap one to get started" ends up being more expensive.  Don't get me wrong cheap import paint brushes work just fine for chips but when edging around a wood door frame or window, not so much.


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 8, 2018)

1. Food
2. House
3. Medical
4. Car
5. Tools


----------



## cg285 (Apr 8, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> 1. Food
> 2. House
> 3. Medical
> 4. Car
> 5. Tools



1. food
2. house/shop
3. beer
4. viagra
5. truck
6. tools


----------



## hman (Apr 16, 2018)

I generally use a project as an excuse to buy a new tool or two.


----------



## Boswell (Apr 16, 2018)

hman said:


> I generally use a project as an excuse to buy a new tool or two.



LOL:  In another thread a member asked about replacing a gear on his lathe and we tried to convince him to buy a 3D printer .

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/maximat-compact-gear-needed.68796/


----------



## Janderso (Apr 16, 2018)

hman said:


> I generally use a project as an excuse to buy a new tool or two.



Boy, isn't that the truth. Being a homeowner in the same house for over 30 years, I look through the gadgets and special one time projects that required tool. The money over time is amazing.
I can justify replacing a Chinese tap with a quality tap once a month or so. (example)


----------



## P. Waller (Apr 16, 2018)

The short answer.

Buy only the tools required for a given job, no more and no less, in due time you will have tooling that you will never use again.

The only possible method that ensures you will have what is needed for a future unknown job is to buy one of everything available, this will surely cost more then 15K (-:


----------



## projectnut (Apr 16, 2018)

I have found over the years it's best to make a list of the machines and tooling I would eventually like to own.  I prioritize the list into A, B, and C levels.  The A's are the most necessary, and those that would get used nearly every day.  The B's are those I would use regularly, but can get by making do with what I currently have, and the C's are the nice to have, but expensive, or items that won't get used on a regular basis.

I always keep my eyes opened and ears to the ground as far as acquiring "new to me machines" and tooling, but I've also learned to be patient.  There are many good tools on the market, but they generally go for a fair amount of money.  Being patient I have managed to get some exceptionally good deals on machines from local shops, schools, and used machine dealers.  In most cases the people wanting to sell the machines came to me because they knew I would be interested.

I'm to the stage now where there are almost no excuses when the wife asks "can you make this for me"?  About the only thing that should hold me back would be the lack of skills or ambition.  There will always be a need for more tooling since by nature it's consumable.  About the only large scale machine on the " would like to have" (C) list is a jig bore machine.  I've seen a few in excellent condition up for sale, but either the prices are more than I want to pay, or there is little or no tooling.  Tooling for a jig bore can get expensive.  Unlike most machines where the tooling can equal the price of the machine, in the case of a jig bore the tooling can easily be double or triple the initial cost of the machine.  I guess I'll continue to be patient.  If one does happen to come my way I'll be an exceptionally happy camper.  If it doesn't I'll certainly get along without it.


----------



## agfrvf (Apr 16, 2018)

After carving usable threads by hand I find I can always make what I have work. Tools now are about maximizing my free lucid hours.

A marraige license is a PhD in hand work


----------



## gi_984 (Apr 17, 2018)

A whiteboard is a good idea.  I currently use a spiral bound notebook.  One page is devoted to NEED (job specific stuff) and expendables.  Another page is for the WANT (i.e. stuff I could use but not immediately).  These are the things I keep an eye open for at auctions or craigslist/e-bay. So time is on my side to hunt and find a good deal.
Sometimes I'll buy a group of items at a sale just to get one thing.  Then sell off the rest.  Easy to wind up with duplicates or more than you need. So I have to be stringent about selling it instead of just sticking it on a shelf.

I also have a page devoted to TO DO & projects.  Cross off as done.  Helps keep me focused and prevents half finished stuff from sitting around.


----------



## stioc (Apr 19, 2018)

Consider yourself lucky that you have a wife that wants to spend time with you even after 35 yrs! I suggest you set date nights where she can have your full attention- I mean, really listening and having dialogues not just nodding while thinking about how you'll hold your next work piece on the mill.

As for budgets, don't set one budget forever. Budgets change as you progress. Believe me, if it wasn't for my need to acquire new hobbies every couple of years and then buying all sorts of crap for them, I'd have been retired by now...well the hobbies and the divorce killed that dream lol Lately it's been machining and I've bought a ton of stuff because it seems every project I want to do I need 5 things that I don't own. Like right now I could really use a tapping head (for 60+ holes in a fixture plate) but I've already spent a lot the last couple of months and while I can certainly 'afford' one I'll try doing without it first. I still don't have v-blocks, 5c collets set, angle plates and other 'basic' things but I haven't had the need. My amazon wishlist is a mile long and gets longer every time I visit sites like this and others related to my hobbies.


----------



## westerner (Apr 20, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> 3. Medical





cg285 said:


> 3. beer


Hmmm- Two "different" responses for the same place on the list. Coincidence? I think NOT! 

But seriously- My Dad was a general contractor, small time operation. What he always said about tooling was- "The FIRST time you need a spendy tool, rent or borrow it. The SECOND time you need that tool, BUY IT. Most likely, you will save time,  money AND friendships."


----------



## killswitch505 (Apr 21, 2018)

I’m a single single father....... 
1-house and utilities 
2-food for kids 
3-tools
4-food for me


----------



## killswitch505 (Apr 21, 2018)

I’m a single single father....... 
1-house and utilities 
2-food for kids 
3-tools
4-food for me


----------



## Boswell (Apr 21, 2018)

killswitch505 said:


> I’m a single single father.......
> 1-house and utilities
> 2-food for kids
> 3-tools
> 4-food for me




Nice clear cut priorities !


----------

